# Is there a bung that fits a standard wine bottle?



## gibbylet (Aug 30, 2010)

I was looking for this information because so far two of the wines I have made have had about half a gallon of wine left over that is sitting in gallon containers that I will use to top off the main later if needed.
That leaves half a gallon of air sitting in there, which isn't good, as well as I'd love the bottle free to make small batches instead.
I have not been able to find if there is one fitting a 750 ml bottle - thought I read that a #1 would fit it but can't find one for sale, and have read conflicting information that a 1.5 L bottle uses #2 and #3, though midwest supply says #2 is best for beer bottles and does not say what a #3 is for.
Yep that was a lot of words considering my title said it all!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 30, 2010)

gibbylet said:


> I was looking for this information because so far two of the wines I have made have had about half a gallon of wine left over that is sitting in gallon containers that I will use to top off the main later if needed.
> That leaves half a gallon of air sitting in there, which isn't good, as well as I'd love the bottle free to make small batches instead.
> I have not been able to find if there is one fitting a 750 ml bottle - thought I read that a #1 would fit it but can't find one for sale, and have read conflicting information that a 1.5 L bottle uses #2 and #3, though midwest supply says #2 is best for beer bottles and does not say what a #3 is for.
> Yep that was a lot of words considering my title said it all!



There is one - i have one - not sure what the size is. It came with the tuff tank i purchased years ago.

I need to figure it out - b/c i have been in the same boat your are in now - and it would be nice to have a few more of those.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 30, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> There is one - i have one - not sure what the size is. It came with the tuff tank i purchased years ago.
> 
> I need to figure it out - b/c i have been in the same boat your are in now - and it would be nice to have a few more of those.



Found it:

http://www.winemakersdepot.com/Stopper-Rubber-2-Drilled-P284.aspx

One of the forum vendors carries it as well:

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4608


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2010)

A #2 and #3 will bothe fit, I have both and they are very close so really dont know why they even make these both.


----------



## gibbylet (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you! Now I have an excuse to make another order


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 31, 2010)

You will find out that those excuses happen a lot .


----------



## BobF (Aug 31, 2010)

Wade E said:


> A #2 and #3 will bothe fit, I have both and they are very close so really dont know why they even make these both.


 

I find #2s go in too far and #3s not as far as I'd like, but #3s work fine. I have both on hand for various side bottles.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

i thought the #2 was small as well, but my LHBS guy said that if you put the airlock in first, it fits perfect.
He even showed me with a display bottle and airlock. i took his word for it and bought the #2.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i thought the #2 was small as well, but my LHBS guy said that if you put the airlock in first, it fits perfect.
> He even showed me with a display bottle and airlock. i took his word for it and bought the #2.



I use #2 and he is right. Put the air lock in the bung before inserting into bottle.


----------



## BobF (Aug 31, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i thought the #2 was small as well, but my LHBS guy said that if you put the airlock in first, it fits perfect.
> He even showed me with a display bottle and airlock. i took his word for it and bought the #2.


 
I always put the airlock in first. There are some bottles that allow the stopper to go flush - to far in for me.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 31, 2010)

Save a few magnum bottles and others as you will have excess wine left over and don't want to waste especially if after clearing you need a few ounces to top off the main carboy.

Like the others said a #2 with an airlock fits perfect. If your ever in a pinch, place a piece of saran wrap on top, place it in the refer and get the bungs within a few days. It will be okay for that short time a long as you have sulfited it.

I have 2 rubbermaid plastic tubs for my airlocks and lids, and another for all the bungs. Keeps 'em clean and organized. Always have extras in case some break or fall behind the sink.


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> You will find out that those excuses happen a lot .


I resemble that remark !


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tom said:


> I resemble that remark !



Yeah - i have found myself lately resembling that remark as well..


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah - i have found myself lately resembling that remark as well..



Nice to have company..


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2010)

Ive always put airlock in first so never had the rpoblem of a #2 bung giving me a problem. I learned the lesson of putting the airlock on first with my first primary and that stupid rubber grommet.


----------

